
Ask HN: Seeing all these “overwhelmed with front-end” posts, I have a question - sixQuarks
What do all of these front-end tools such as React, Angular, and all the other stuff people are complaining about do that good old PHP&#x2F;MySQL&#x2F;Javascript can&#x27;t do?<p>Forgive my ignorance, I only know HTML&#x2F;CSS and a little Javascript&#x2F;PHP.  I&#x27;m assuming the frustrating frameworks are used for things like SAAS apps.<p>But can you give me examples, hopefully with URLs, of applications that you can only build with Angular, React, etc.
======
johncoltrane
What's "overwhelming" is the volatility of the ecosystem. "New" paradigms seem
to appear all the time, people/compagnies publish new and attractive
frameworks, other people/compagnies publish slightly different implementations
of the same ideas, the "standards" always change, and everybody looks for ways
to work _today_ with the technologies of _tomorrow_.

Basically, nothing they do is impossible to do with "good old
PHP/MySQL/Javascript" but it certainly is a lot more exciting (and good for
your resumé) that way.

